# 04 2500hd plow mounts



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

HI
Need to get a plow for my new gmc. 
Want a plow with the highest (best ground clearance) mounts (the part that stays on the truck all the time). Probubly not the best reason to buy a plow but 90% of my the trucks life is spent without a plow attached. 
Noticed that the newer chevys plow mounts sit much lower and the plastic air dams need to be cut. Been looking at many dif brands of plows and they all seem to mount low. 
Saw a boss that I don't think I could clear a curb with. 
I presently have a fisher MM on my 97 K3500 srw. I have 13" of clearence from the bottom of the mount. (plow not on truck) Same plow on 03 2500HD only 8"
Any 2000HD have a plow with mounts higher than 8"?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Check into the Western Ultra-Mount. After taking off the two "reciever" channels you should have the factory ground clearance back.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

With my fisher MM2 I noticed that the factory skidplates and crossmembers are lower than the mount. So it isnt hurting ground clearance. Although it will hurt your approach angle no doubt but its still not the lowest part of the truck. Its about 10.5" I cranked my t bars for 3/4" to level things a bit and have 265's on it so it sits a bit higher than stock.

I havent whacked a curb with it yet but do have that fear. I had to make 2 cut outs of the plastic air dam but it actually looks pretty good and you cant realy notice. It was easy and blends well IMO. Just loped off the bottom peice of the hole that the tow hooks used to poke outa. 

I am thinking of making a brushguard thing for it for the off season.......


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SnowMatt13 _
> *Check into the Western Ultra-Mount. After taking off the two "reciever" channels you should have the factory ground clearance back. *


I second that recommendation.

The plow receivers are super-easy to remove (designed that way says Western). I have some property that I'm not able to routinely brush-hog and I can drive through it w/o any problem. My old truck couldn't always do that what with all the plow stuff attached. Plus I can get the new truck washed at the automatic car wash, unlike the old truck where the car-wash manager didn't want the truck to go through with the plow frame attached. I do get a few ding weeds caught in the air dam when I drive in the "way back," but I can live with that.

I don't really like the fact that the air dam had to be chopped up like they did but I understand why as it leaves me with all the ground clearance I want.

Notes to Western:

It would be nice if Western came up with something to close up the areas that get chopped up on the air dam. I can't tell you how many guys (and girls, too) who "check out" my truck and then sorta chuckle at how the air dam looks. I think it's really poor that Western puts so much effort into designing their plows but doesn't seem to want to address how the truck looks after the plow's installed (especially when the plow's not installed onto the truck more than ½ of the year). I'm too cheap to have a "Summer air dam."

Plus too and also, I'd really like to see Western address the loss of the front tow hooks when an Ultra-Mount plow's installed. I have a coupla old tractors, and I get them stuck regularly on my property (they didn't have a whole lot a 4 wheel drive tractors 60 years ago when my tractors where built and I'm too, too cheap to buy new ones). I'd really like to have those tow hooks for when I get one (or both!!!) stuck deep in the mud. Right now I have to either use one of the other tractors (which works real well when you have tractors with all of 23 horsepower) or put one of those tow hooks into the back receiver and try to tow the tractor out kinda blind. I really prefer to pull from the front so I can see better what's happening. Plus too and also, I'm too cheap to buy a winch for the front, so the rear receiver hook is all I have to work with.

Yeah, I know, another long, boring post. Sorry 'bout that!!!

.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks for the reponses,
I never thought of removing the airdam, instead of cutting, for the winter. Than removing the mount and reinstalling the air dam for the summer. Never took an air dam off, is it just a bolt on?


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

> I don't really like the fact that the air dam had to be chopped up like they did but I understand why as it leaves me with all the ground clearance I want.


HUH, my mount doesn't even touch the valance. The frame of the truck is lower. I would like to see how yours is I love to make mine higher. Post a picture of it. Ill get one of my mount today too.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Turf:

I don't have a digital camera. I scanned in a photo from last Summer. This is about the best I can do. I haveta run to a doctor's appointment, so I'll try again in a day or so to see if I can get the photo lightened a bit using the scanner's software..

BRB


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

One try at lightening...


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

You pop out the little center button and that lets you pop out the snap. There are quite a few of em. Its much easier to put the thing back together though. They are the same clips that hold the radiator shroud to the grill. I took off my plastic air dam till I could hack the bottom out of it so it would fit with my mounts and I really thought it looked cheesy. I had a 97 and that looked fine with the airdam off but the new trucks really look like crap without it IMO. 
Like i said I am thinking of building a brushguard that will use my mounts in the off season but I really dont think the mounts are that noticable.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

lets see if this works......

nope


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

this one 

Ok......how the heck do you rezize a photo :realmad: got the file size down but its bigger than 800x800:angry:


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

I called doc... they said he's running late... something new & different!!!

Here's another try. By the way, the temporary receivers ARE IN as we were cleaning out the barn that day and had to move the plow.

Here's a blowup of the air dam hacked up like it is.

I drew white lines where the outline of the opening is, as best I could, in Powerpoint. Photos have to be 250 x 250 max, I think. In Powerpoint, that 3.5 inches square. Since I'm too cheap to pay for photo posting, this is all I can do right now.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Finally, here's the complete photo. That's our 1947 Ford 8N tractor, nicknamed "Elly Mae," to the right, and my brother's 2002 Z71 way back by the house.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I just got home and it it too dark to get good picture of mine. I take it in morning


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

I GOT A 2003 CHEVY DURAMAX BOSS PLOW I DID NOT CUT MY AIR DAM LEFT IT ON I CAN CLEAR ANY CURB ILL POST A PIC TOMOROW


----------



## tembro (Mar 4, 2004)

I also have an 03 Chev, 1500HD LT Crewcab, onto which is a BOSS K2500 mount (because it's actually K2500 chassis). The mount just pushes the plastic air dam up, looks fine, didn't have to cut it. Lots of ground clearance.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

curtis has a very low profile mount


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

BOSS UNDER CARRIAGE


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

BOSS PLOW MOUNT


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

1 MORE FOR YA


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Big red, You got the short end with that mount. Western did come out with a different mount that you dont have to cut the air dam on.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

sorry took me so long to post


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Guys, I may be buying a 2004 Duramax or 6.0 gas and I asked the Fisher Dealer if the mounts on the 2002 HD2500 with the 6.0 gas were the same as the 2004 mounts. He told me that some of the things were different such as electronics and it would cost 1200.00 to swap out the system from the older truck yo the newer truck...I dunno but this is kinda steep. I don't want to get soaked. Has anyone done any swaps like this. My plow is a MM1 7.5 that I bought with the truck in 2002. Thanks in advance for the help..


----------



## Michael F (Oct 18, 2000)

I was told same thing when I was thinking of getting rid of my 2002. Sad part is your plow(complete & installed), probably woundn't cost much more than twice that (an 8' HD straght blade here sells for $ 3300.00 +tax). Then everything would be new. See what the trade in differences would be they will give you somthing for the plow, or sell it seperate. That would be my advise.


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crash935 _
> *Big red, You got the short end with that mount. Western did come out with a different mount that you dont have to cut the air dam on. *


On one hand I want to say "Oh, great, now they fix it!"

On the other hand, I admire that they corrected what I thought was a problem with their installations. And, they corrected it before I even griped about it (I think).

I admire when a company does continuous improvement. They lose business and loyal customers when they don't.

I wish that I could make such improvements to my company's products. But, we're so short on people and budget money that everything has to be in crises mode for anything to get done.

Don't even talk to me about recalls, or worse yet, OUTSOURCING TO CHINA!!! I'm the one who's always has to handle recalls.

Wanna hear a good one? My company is owned by Tyco Int'l (of "Dennis Kozlowski stealing 630 million" fame). Tyco had this great idea to start outsourcing sub-assemblies to China. The first product outsourced, THE FIRST ONE, initiated an emergency recall of all the products made during a 6 month period. Did I mention that I work for a company that makes aviation equipment? Think about that the next time you fly. By the way, if you knew what I do about the entire aviation industry, you'd never fly, and you'd walk around in terror looking up at the sky worrying that a plane would hit you at any second. It's bad, VERY BAD.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know Mike. My dealer quoted 3618.00 for an 8ft HD with a cutting edge. Did you end up keeping your 2002?. The main reason why I might switch is the fact that the tax write-off(Sec. 179(?) IRS deduction) will end up being 4000.00 more than the cost to upgarde to a new truck. The diesel will be break even..


----------

